# Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt - Hochzeit 2011?



## Mandalorianer (31 Mai 2011)

*Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt - Hochzeit 2011?*​



Mit einer Äußerung von Brad Pitt ist eine Hochzeit von Angelina Jolie und ihm in greifbare Nähe gerückt. In einem Interview mit dem Magazin USA Weekend sagte der Hollywoodstar: „Die Kinder fragen nach einer Heirat. Es bedeutet ihnen mehr und mehr. Das ist also etwas, das wir im Blick behalten sollten.” Bei solchen Worten aus Brads Munde darf man schon hellhörig werden. Immerhin hatten er und Angelina vor ein paar Jahren erklärt, erst zu heiraten, wenn homosexuelle Paare überall in den USA Ehen schließen können. 

Vielleicht hatten die beiden damals nicht damit gerechnet, dass die Durchsetzung der Homo-Ehe in den USA so lange dauern würde bzw. auch 2011 noch nicht in allen Bundesstaaten möglich sein würde. Auf der anderen Seite hatte das Paar schon vor einer Weile erklärt, dass sie, wenn überhaupt, ihren (momentan sechs) Kindern zuliebe heiraten würden. Angelina und Brad sind seit sechs Jahren ein Paar. 



Man darf also gespannt sein, ob in diesem Jahr die Hochzeitsglocken für Hollywoods Traumpaar Nummer eins läuten werden. Mit Sicherheit werden die Zwei aber kein mehrtägiges, verschwenderisches Großereignis daraus machen, sondern vermutlich in aller Heimlichkeit und schlicht „Ja“ sagen.


Für Angelina würde es sich um die dritte Ehe handeln. Sie war von 1996 bis 1999 mit dem britischen Schauspieler Jonny Lee Miller und von 2000 bis 2003 mit ihrem Kollegen Billy Bob Thornton verheiratet. Brad war bisher „nur“ einmal verheiratet. Seine Ehe mit Jennifer Aniston hielt von 2000 bis 2005.

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (31 Mai 2011)

die Kinder fragen nach einer Heirat... ja wenn die Kinder doch heiraten wollen


----------



## Punisher (31 Mai 2011)

Kinderwille als Basis für eine Ehe ??


----------



## Chamser81 (31 Mai 2011)

Das sollte sich der Pitt bei der Frau nochmal genau überlegen!


----------

